# Silly question- peeing in the tub?



## birdiefu (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm probably thinking waaaay too much about things right now and I'm getting closer to this babe coming. But I was wondering what you waterbirth mamas do when you have to pee and you are still in the tub? I'm afraid of dashing out between ctxs sopping wet to try to pee before another ctx hits. Is it a big no-no to just let it out in the tub, as eventually there will be amniotic fluid and other goodies in there anyway? Obviously I would never poop in the tub on purpose, but since pee is sterile is it okay? Or am I just gross to even think that peeing in the tub is okay (but I would never do it bathing normally)?


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Pee in the tub! Pee away! The more the better!


----------



## bryonyvaughn (May 4, 2007)

Some women have difficulty peeing on the toilet but can do so easily surrounded and supported by warm water. Despite folks' aversion to urine is sterile. Well if your urine isn't sterile you'll be so sick that you'd probably be hospitalized and peeing in labor would be the last of your concerns.

~BV


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I did for DD's birth. It was MW approved







.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I also peed in the tub. And in the days that followed I took herbal baths and always peed before I got out, it was the only place peeing felt good and was not painful.

Keri


----------



## birdiefu (Jan 19, 2005)

Haha, thanks ladies!!







I don't feel so silly anymore and will feel free to pee when the need arises







. It's difficult for me to pee now anyway, I have to lean way back on the toilet or it feels like it's not all coming out, KWIM?


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

I got in the tub at 10 cm and just before I started pushing, I told the nurse I had to go pee. She said I was free to pee in the tub if I wanted or I could get out. Well, I must say I had no desire to pee right there in the tub, as cozy as it was with 3 people standing around watching me







and between ctx I felt just fine, so I waited for one to end, got out, peed, had a few really intense ctx on the toilet, climbed back in the tub and started pushing. I think actually getting out and changing positions (the famous "sitting on the potty position") may have helped move the baby down enough that I finally felt the urge to push.

FWIW, that's my experience


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I was never able to pee in late labor anyway, no matter how full my bladder felt. I wonder if I would have been able to empty my bladder in a bathtub.

I don't think I'll ever have another opportunity to try it out.


----------



## crsta33 (Oct 13, 2004)

I remember wanting to pee in the tub during my last labor. It was so painful to be on the toilet the first time that I did not want to get up and go the 2nd, but I ran in between contractions and used the potty and ran back to the tub before the next contraction hit.

This time I may ask to stay in the tub.

Christa


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

When DS was coming out I peed in the tub (quite inadvertently, like I cared though LOL). Anyhow, they were thinking it was the BOW breaking, I was like nope, "I'm Peeing" (imagine that loudly and groaningly echoing through the bathroom...thankfully just my two midwife/birth assistant friends and DH). Yep, his membrane was intact and he was born in the caul LOL.


----------



## Birth&Bunnies (Jan 3, 2007)

When I was pregnant and in the bath, after your pretty big and peeing so often, I just started peeing in the tub. You couldn't even tell since it was practically clear. Four years later, even if I pee before a bath, I will aways pee if I'm in a bath. The urge is so strong, weird after all this time.


----------



## naturalthinker (Jun 6, 2007)

pee is sterile; go in the tub!







My midwives have fish nets for poo...(though i think they change the water for poo situations...)


----------



## danotoyou2 (Jan 19, 2007)

On the pee in the bathtub situation... I used to get awful urinary tract infections, and the ONLY way to pee comfortably was to do it in warm water. My ritual was to take a HUGE glass of water to the bath, with a book, and spend an evening drinking, reading and peeing.







It felt great!

So I have NO problems peeing in a birth pool. I mean, it's not about getting clean, it's about comfort!

I say... pee.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

If your labor is half as long and painful as mine was, peeing in the tub will be the least of your concerns!







Pee away!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I didn't have the urge to pee, but the mw talked me into getting out to pee on the toilet. Not because I shouldn't pee in the tub, but because she thought getting up, emptying my bladder, sitting in the toilet, etc would help my water break. She was right! It splashed all over dh's feet while I was sitting on the toilet!


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

I peed and pooped in the tub.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I was never able to pee in late labor anyway, no matter how full my bladder felt. I wonder if I would have been able to empty my bladder in a bathtub.

I don't think I'll ever have another opportunity to try it out.

I NEEDED to pee (like, it was driving me INSANE, I hadn't peed in HOURS AND HOURS, it was the longest I went without peeing practically since getting pregnant), and I _could not pee_. Not in the toilet, not in the tub, not sitting, not crouching, not squatting, not standing - just couldn't, not until well after he was born. Drove me NUTS.

So being in a tub might not have helped you.









But yea, I would have had NO problem peeing in the tub, if I could have.







(I did poop a bunch, though - seriously, when they say get a fishnet for your birth kit, _get a fishnet_. Or have fifty bajillion washclothes, which is what DP ended up using to fish the tiny turds out.







)


----------



## bryonyvaughn (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I was never able to pee in late labor anyway, no matter how full my bladder felt...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwyn* 
I NEEDED to pee (like, it was driving me INSANE, I hadn't peed in HOURS AND HOURS, it was the longest I went without peeing practically since getting pregnant), and I _could not pee_. Not in the toilet, not in the tub, not sitting, not crouching, not squatting, not standing - just couldn't, not until well after he was born. Drove me NUTS...

Essential oil of peppermint just waved in the air near (*never* applied topically to) a woman's urethra can decrease the swelling enough to allow the woman to pee. When I lived up north there was a crunchy L&D nurse who always carried a small bottle in her pocket and offered it to women as a non-invasive shot at avoiding a catheter. It worked beautifully for her patients.









Homeopathic _Aconite_ can be very useful in laboring women and newborn babies retaining urine. It's needed more often in hospital births as fear and trauma are common etiologies of _Aconite_ state. Sometimes the person needing the remedy will be terrified and convinced they're going to die and other times it's more mildly expressed as a a fluttering anxiety where the person is absolutely beside his/herself and insufferably restless (though in newborns the fear is more likely to be expressed like a "deer in the headlights" paralysis.) However it expresses itself the state will come on with lightening speed. If it's a hovering unease that has grown over days or weeks _Aconite_ will never be the remedy you need.

~BV


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

I can't do essential oils (migraines). And I birthed just fine with a full bladder - it just was one of the few things that detracted from my amazing birth







, and one of the things I can laugh about about it.


----------



## naturalthinker (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecoteat* 
I didn't have the urge to pee, but the mw talked me into getting out to pee on the toilet. Not because I shouldn't pee in the tub, but because she thought getting up, emptying my bladder, sitting in the toilet, etc would help my water break. She was right! It splashed all over dh's feet while I was sitting on the toilet!









Ha ha! after natural birth of #1 the mess of water breaking ALL OVER the labor suite (it sprayed EVERYWHERE!) [TMI?] i was convinced i didn't want a HB for #2 because of the mess. Now for #3, I'm planning HB (different house, different bathroom) since i plan on being in the tub when the water breaks - otherwise, hope everyone has their rain parka and galoshes!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryonyvaughn* 
Essential oil of peppermint just waved in the air near (*never* applied topically to) a woman's urethra can decrease the swelling enough to allow the woman to pee....

Homeopathic _Aconite_ can be very useful in laboring women and newborn babies retaining urine. It's needed more often in hospital births as fear and trauma are common etiologies of _Aconite_ state. Sometimes the person needing the remedy will be terrified and convinced they're going to die and other times it's more mildly expressed as a a fluttering anxiety where the person is absolutely beside his/herself and insufferably restless (though in newborns the fear is more likely to be expressed like a "deer in the headlights" paralysis.) However it expresses itself the state will come on with lightening speed. If it's a hovering unease that has grown over days or weeks _Aconite_ will never be the remedy you need.

~BV

So is Aconite for fear reduction? It is the fear that is causing urine to be retained?

"If it's hovering unease that has grown over days or weeks _Aconite_ will never be the remedy you need." - meaning if i'm trying to overcome great anxiety and fear regarding my labor, Aconite isn't the best choice? Do you know of a good fear elixir?


----------



## Birth&Bunnies (Jan 3, 2007)

Based on something called Touch for Health, certain emotions relate to specific organs. Bladder has to do with fear, but with all homeopathics you would be looking at the whole person. Emotional symptoms should match for the right remedy.


----------



## Birth&Bunnies (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwyn* 
I can't do essential oils (migraines). And I birthed just fine with a full bladder - it just was one of the few things that detracted from my amazing birth







, and one of the things I can laugh about about it.









So interesting the way migraines are so individual for each person. I use peppermint to help, especially increases the ice pack if that's what's helping at the moment. Many times a full bladder can be painful and make it a little harder for the baby to rotate too.


----------



## Tanzie (Aug 3, 2007)

i did,i was'nt about to hurt myself trying to get in and out of the tub.and it really is'nt a big deal at all,trust me they have seen all kinds of things and a little bit of pee wont phase them at all!goodluck


----------



## birdiefu (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, thanks for all the replies! Well, things went so fast and I wasn't in the water that long so no need to pee even came up







. But if it had, I would have had no problems letting loose







.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Congratulations!







Kalea!!!


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

I peed in the tub. There was no way anyone was going to get me out of that tub. The toilet was not an option.


----------



## naturalthinker (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birdiefu* 
Wow, thanks for all the replies! Well, things went so fast and I wasn't in the water that long so no need to pee even came up







. But if it had, I would have had no problems letting loose







.

Hurray! Congratulations to you on your delivery!!!


----------



## bryonyvaughn (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturalthinker* 
...So is Aconite for fear reduction? It is the fear that is causing urine to be retained?

I wouldn't say 'Aconite is for fear reduction'. _Aconite_ is a homeopathic remedy that will treat a whole person in an _Aconite_ state. Being a big trauma remedy most of _Aconite_ states are marked by intense fear *or* mental paralysis. I've needed _Aconite_ when I've gotten an eyelash stuck between my contact lens and eyelid. If I wasn't fear-filled but it was only because I was so experienced with the sensation that I wasn't completely driven to distraction.

Trauma is causing the _Aconite_ state. Trauma causes the fear as well as the swelling and retained urine. Fear doesn't *induce* my son's croup (though it theoretically could) but not being able to breathe certainly brings on the fear! Other things I forgot to mention when judging if _Aconite_ is the right remedy for retained urine (and it will be in 90%+ of retained urine surrounding birth) are a shallow rapid pulse and pinpoint pupils. If you have these characteristics you have an _Aconite_ state, _Aconite_ will treat the whole person, and these symptoms will subside.

Quote:

"If it's hovering unease that has grown over days or weeks _Aconite_ will never be the remedy you need." - meaning if i'm trying to overcome great anxiety and fear regarding my labor, Aconite isn't the best choice? Do you know of a good fear elixir?
Being a classical homeopath, I don't use compound remedies. You might need _Gelsemium_, _Lycopodium_, _Phosphorus_, _Argentrum nitricum_, _Ignatia_, _Sepia_, etc. I really have no way of telling. You'd really need someone to take your case *or* if you're a big DIYer use interlibrary loan and check out Sandra's Perko's Homeopathy for the Modern Pregnant Woman and Her Infant or Richard Moskowitz's Homeopathic Medicines for Pregnancy and Childbirth. Even if you decide to see a homeopath, it could be helpful to read about the remedies in a materia medica or sections of those books before you go. They'll help you get a handle on the very different manner in which homeopaths view symptoms.

I hope I gave you something useful to go on. If I gave just enough information to confuse you further, I recommend checking out a free study group sponsored by the National Center for Homeopathy. They can be a great way to gain a basic understanding of homeopathy in a give and take environment.

~BV


----------

